# sixsixone EVO Pressure Suit Protektorenjacke Mod. 2010



## Impossible2See (31. Januar 2010)

Hi, was haltet ihr von der Protektorenjacke? Hat vllt. Jemand? Ich bin nähmlich auf der Suche nach einer und wirklich gefallen tut mir nur die und scheint auch ziemlich Komfortabel zu sein im vergleich zu anderen Jacken.


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2010)

ich finde sie etwas teuer!!!
ich würde da eher zu dainese greifen!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (31. Januar 2010)

Hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47375 um einiges billiger!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MichiP (31. Januar 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Hi, was haltet ihr von der Protektorenjacke? Hat vllt. Jemand? Ich bin nähmlich auf der Suche nach einer und wirklich gefallen tut mir nur die und scheint auch ziemlich Komfortabel zu sein im vergleich zu anderen Jacken.




In D zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.........

ansonsten steht hier noch einiges

klick mich


----------



## Impossible2See (1. Februar 2010)

Und wie ist das mit dem Schutz? Sollte bei dem Preis ja einiges abhalten. Und kennt jemand KURZÄRMELIGE Jerseys, die zu dem Muster passen. Es gibt war ein O´Neal-Trikot, welches aber Langärmelig ist.


----------



## dubbel (2. Februar 2010)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit dem Schutz? Sollte bei dem Preis ja einiges abhalten.


die ist nicht teurer als der rest, weil sie besser schützt, sondern weil für diese ganzen schriffel-schraffel-linien ein zusätzlicher grafiker eingestellt werden musste. 
tatsächlich ist an der jacke ja weniger plastik dran als an den billigeren.
die frage ist nur, ob man bereit ist, für ein extravagantes design mehr zu bezahlen. 
und natürlich ist man das.


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Februar 2010)

lies mal hier, da hab mich mal meinen kurzen eindruck des evo suits geposted  ab post 57

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6778889#post6778889


----------



## Impossible2See (2. Februar 2010)

Okayyy, danke dass du mir das gesagt hast^^. Dann werde ich mal ganz schnell wieder davon loslassen. Wie sieht es mit anderen Jacken von 661 aus? Gibt es da welche mit D30? Bei der normalen Pressuresuite sieht der Brustteil zumindest so aus mit dem Orangenen zeugs was da drin ist? 
Was gibt es denn noch so für alternativen, die auch gut aussehen


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Februar 2010)

gibt keins mit d30

schau dir mal das vapor suit an
bei hibike für 109 euro

ich finds geil, leider kommt mein trikot an den schultern an seine grenzen, von daher musste ich auch das vapor wieder zurückschicken und bleib beim coresaver mit rf armschonern


----------



## Impossible2See (2. Februar 2010)

Ja schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Was hast du da für erfahrungen?


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Februar 2010)

sehr gut belüftung, protektoren an den armen sitzen gut, rückenprotektor recht lang und super gut am rücken zu fixieren, brustplatte ist ******** in meinen augen, die geht mir auch am core saver auf den sack, hätte da lieber die platte des alten core savers oder pressure suits


und mir passen halt sämtliche dinger mit hartschalen am oberarm/schulter nicht
und die machen dann so breit, daß ich kein trikot drüber bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impossible2See (2. Februar 2010)

Aha, hört sich schon besser an. Und der Preis ist auch besser^^. Aber was genau stört dich an dem Brustprotektor? Ist der zu steif? Und auf Bildern sieht die Schulterregion garnicht so breit aus. Täuscht das?


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Februar 2010)

wie gesagt bin selber sehr breit, von daher.
und die brustplatte ist nicht steif die ist eher zu dünn und beult sich die ganze zeit nach vorne


----------



## Impossible2See (4. Februar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> und die brustplatte ist nicht steif die ist eher zu dünn und beult sich die ganze zeit nach vorne




Ohje. Das is *******. Mann das ist ja schwerer als Klamotten kaufen.
Kennst du sonst noch gute Protektorenjacken in dem Preissegment?


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal die Poc Spine VDP Tee an. Die ist zwar "ärmellos", aber man kann ja einfach einzelne Ellbogenprotektoren dazu kombinieren. 
Das VDP-Kunststoff im Rückenprotektor ist sowas ähnliches wie das D3O von 661. Also auch normalerweise relativ weich und soll sich bei Schlägen verhärten. 
Ich finde die sehr angenehm zu tragen


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Februar 2010)

die poc teile finde ich durch die bank finest. technologie, verarbeitung und design (gschmaggssach- wie der franke sagt...). hab auch schon verlangen danach verspürt. leider sind die preise gepfeffert...


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

aber wenn man sich dann in den dreck schmeißt hat man wenigstens das schöne gefühl von hochtechnologie geschützt zu sein 

wenn man sich die sachen aus uk kommen (besser mitbringen) lässt, wirds auch schon wieder billiger. 
jetzt fehlen mir noch die bone arm und leg protektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (5. Februar 2010)

@scylla
hast du die Poc Spine VDP Tee?
Ich interesiere mich sehr für diese Weste, da ich mit den weichen Knie und Elbogen Protektoren von POC sehr gute erfahrung gemacht habe und der Helm auch sehr gut passt.

Kann man die HartPlaste dinger entfernen und den Weichen Rückenprotektor einzeln tragen z.B. für ne Tour. So wie die Poc Spine VDP West.

Wo hast du deine gekauft?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> @scylla
> hast du die Poc Spine VDP Tee?
> Ich interesiere mich sehr fÃ¼r diese Weste, da ich mit den weichen Knie und Elbogen Protektoren von POC sehr gute erfahrung gemacht habe und der Helm auch sehr gut passt.
> 
> ...




Ja, ich bin glÃ¼cklicher Besitzer einer Poc Tee. Allerdings kann man den RÃ¼ckenprotektor nicht einzeln tragen. Man kann nur die Weste ohne den RÃ¼ckenprotektor tragen, aber nicht andersrum. Das ist eine weiche Plasteplatte, die separat geliefert wird, und dann in eine "Stofftasche" geschoben wird. Die anderen Hartplasteteile sind mit dem Netzstoff der Weste vernÃ¤ht. Die Leute von POC wissen halt auch, wie man Geld verdient. Die haben ja auch einen einzelnen RÃ¼ckenprotektor im Progeamm 

Mich hat das nicht gestÃ¶rt, da ich von meinem Evoc Rucksack eh einen separat zu tragenden RÃ¼ckenprotektor habe. AuÃerdem finde ich die Weste so bequem, dass ich die ganz "skrupellos" auch dann anziehe, wenn ich eigentlich nur einen RÃ¼ckenprotektor haben will . Das geht auch deswegen ganz gut, weil das Teil schÃ¶n dezent ist und nicht so sehr auftrÃ¤gt wie so manch andere Protektorenweste.
Die Leute von POC wissen halt auch, wie man Geld verdient. Die haben ja auch einen einzelnen RÃ¼ckenprotektor im Progeamm 

Gekauft habe ich die Weste in UK fÃ¼r umgerechnet ca. 180â¬ 
Bessergesagt, ich habe es mir mitbringen lassen, als sich gerade eine schÃ¶ne Gelegenheit ergeben hatte.
Wenn du keine MÃ¶glichkeit zu sowas hast... das gibts auch bei Amazon, leider eben etwas teurer. DafÃ¼r sollte zumindest ZurÃ¼ckschicken auf die Weise sehr problemlos gehen. 

Noch ein paar Gegenfragen: 
Hast du die Bone oder die Joint Knieprotektoren? Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit der Hitzeentwicklung aus? Gut belÃ¼ftet sehen die ja nicht aus. Und wo hast du die gekauft (ist nÃ¤mlich in letzter Zeit schlecht mit UK)


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Februar 2010)

danke für die schnelle und sehr ausführliche Antwort.
Was hast du eigentlich für eine größe und wie ist deine Statur?
Wo genau hast die in UK kaufen lassen (gern auch per pm)?

Ich habe die Joint VPD Knee und finde sie genial.
Wärme ist wie unter jedem Protektor, aber es reibt bei mir nix und nach ein paar minuten hast du vergessen das du sie trägst.
Ich ziehe sie eigentlich auf fast jeder Tour an und bin dadurch von POC überzeugt.
Andere westen kosten auch nicht weniger. Schau die mal ne Dainise Weste an.

Mein POC zeug habe ich hier in München bei nem Lokalen Händler (http://www.peilort.de/) gekauft. Der hat fast alles an POC Helmen und Protektoren da gehabt und man konnte es probieren.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

münchen ist leider ein bissel weit weg  hatte gehofft, du kennst einen guten online-shop. ich find die nur bei bike-and-skate (den schuppen kenne ich eben nicht).

ich hab die weste in gr. S. 
statur: 170 groß und 54kg naggisch, also eher schmal 
mir kommt der schnitt von der weste entgegen, weil die auch eher schmal geschnitten ist. achtung, wenn du ein "sitzriese" bist. der rückenprotektor ist im vergleich relativ kurz.


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Poc Spine VDP Tee an. Die ist zwar "ärmellos", aber man kann ja einfach einzelne Ellbogenprotektoren dazu kombinieren.
> Das VDP-Kunststoff im Rückenprotektor ist sowas ähnliches wie das D3O von 661. Also auch normalerweise relativ weich und soll sich bei Schlägen verhärten.
> Ich finde die sehr angenehm zu tragen





und könnte evtl. probleme geben bei aufschlägen auf spitze steine oder?


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Februar 2010)

Das vpd ist nicht wie das d30 in ner wabenstruckur und auch nicht so dünn.
Also ich bin fest der Meinung das hält auch bei spitzen gegenständen.
Ich habe beide in der hand gehabt und da hat mich nur das vpd überzeugt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> und könnte evtl. probleme geben bei aufschlägen auf spitze steine oder?



glaube ich nicht. der vdp kunststoff ist nur vom prinzip der verhärtung bei aufschlägen vergleichbar mit dem d3o. im "ruhezustand" ist es aber doch ein bisschen fester. 
der rückenprotektor ist jetzt nicht nur ein total flexibler schaum sondern schon relativ dickes, leicht elastisches aber doch festes plastik. dass es da probleme mit spitzen steinen geben könnte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Impossible2See (5. Februar 2010)

Ne, also das Teil ist mir dann doch entschieden zu teuer^^. Bin ja kein Großverdiener.


----------



## Icono (21. Dezember 2010)

@Johnny

Die 661 Evo enttäuscht dich also sagst du? Ich interessiere mich nämlich ziemlich für die Jacke weil ich auf dem Hometrail nie etwas anhabe und ich die IXS Battlejacket dafür too much finde. Das die IXS 100% Schutz bietet kann ich bestätigen aber durch den Rückenschild und die Schulterprotektoren sieht man damit aus wie Hulk und das gefällt mir nicht sonderlich. Deswegen suche ich was kleines für den Hometrail - es kommt mir insbesondere darauf an, dass man die Jacke kaum bis garnicht sieht. Gibts denn Alternativen zur 661?


----------



## Paran0id (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch den Pressure Suite und den wirste selbst mit Trikot drüber auf jedenfall sehen. Er macht einen einfach etwas breiter. Aber trotzdem noch so, dass es nicht übertrieben ausfällt. Weiß nicht obs schon angesprochen wurde, aber beim Pressure Suite verwendet 661 ja kein D30 oder wie das heißt, sondern Sas-Tec. Soll von der Funktion her das Gleiche sein. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Jacke, aber einen schweren Sturz musste sie bis jetzt noch nicht abfangen. Vom Komfort her ist sie jedenfalls absolut Top. Merke sie während des Fahrens überhaupt nicht. Aber das muss ja nichts heißen, schließlich ist jeder anders gebaut. Bis 18° Außentemperatur kann man die Jacke ohne Probleme mit auf Tour nehmen, danach wirds aber doch merklich heiß drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2010)

Icono schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich nämlich ziemlich für die Jacke weil ich auf dem Hometrail nie etwas anhabe und ich die IXS Battlejacket dafür too much finde. ...
> Gibts denn Alternativen zur 661?


was für die ellbogen plus rückenpanzer bzw. rucksack mit protektor.


----------



## Icono (21. Dezember 2010)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Pressure Suite und den wirste selbst mit Trikot drüber auf jedenfall sehen. Er macht einen einfach etwas breiter. Aber trotzdem noch so, dass es nicht übertrieben ausfällt. Weiß nicht obs schon angesprochen wurde, aber beim Pressure Suite verwendet 661 ja kein D30 oder wie das heißt, sondern Sas-Tec. Soll von der Funktion her das Gleiche sein. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Jacke, aber einen schweren Sturz musste sie bis jetzt noch nicht abfangen. Vom Komfort her ist sie jedenfalls absolut Top. Merke sie während des Fahrens überhaupt nicht. Aber das muss ja nichts heißen, schließlich ist jeder anders gebaut. Bis 18° Außentemperatur kann man die Jacke ohne Probleme mit auf Tour nehmen, danach wirds aber doch merklich heiß drunter.



Lipmo51 hat sie auch und ich finde, dass sie nahezu nicht sichtbar ist. Das kein d30 vorhanden ist, ist nicht weiter schlimm - hauptsache man hat einen gewissen Rundumschutz. Kannst du mir mal Bilder zukommen lassen, wo du ein Trikot drüber trägst?


----------



## Paran0id (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja kann ich machen. Komm aber erst morgen dazu.


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. März 2011)

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.

Entweder die Vapor suit 2010/2011
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=vapor+2010

oder die Evo suit 2011
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=23970&type=search

ich hatte die 2010 Vapor in grÃ¶Ãe L an. War mir ein kleines bisschen zu eng. Konnte ich aber einem Kumpel weiter verkaufen.

Ich wÃ¼rde die Evo in grÃ¶Ãe XXL nehmen und die Vapor in XL. Ich werde das Jacked nur im Bikepark benutzen oder bei einem Sprung-Spot. Also reine Park benutzung und fÃ¼r SprÃ¼nge. ich habe Max. 170â¬ fÃ¼r die Safty zur verfÃ¼gung. Jetzt ist halt die Frage... was ist besser..?

Danke  Ralph


----------

